# How much should my pigeon weigh?



## AprilS (Nov 15, 2015)

I think my pigeon is on the large size but she was thin when I rescued her 4 months ago. She had been hiding in a patio for over a week when I caught her. 

I have. Safflower seeds she won't eat them... I have hemp seeds no way---- I got raw organic peanuts and raw Spanish peanuts and I even crush them and she doesn't like them either. 

She prefers smaller seed ..... But she won't eat lentiles or chia seed or flax seed. I put the Prime in her food for vitamins and minerals. 

I measured her wings as I have been teaching her ". Big wings". And she will pretend to be an eagle and they are long wings! Each one is about 14 inches long and she has a very wide back. 

Her keel is still too sharp- but she did just get back from a 24 hour "outing". So I know she lost weight - I just weighed her and she was between 450-464 grams - she was figiting and would not stand still on the scale perch. 

That seems pretty light for her size. Is there a measurement that I can take to determine what she "should weigh? Like her length ? Or some other measurement? 

Her poops are round formed not runny, she doesn't have any breathing problems her eyes are clear no exudate and her cere is clear never stuffy no sneezing.... She seems to be in good health but she needs more weight. 

Any suggestions? I have two medical microscopes and can do a gram stain- .... 
Her band says 2014 so she is probably close to two years right? 

Any other ideas of how I can get some weight on her?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No way you can tell what her weight should be by her measurements. Besides, she will eventually gain weight on her own. If her keel is very sharp then she is probably underweight. If she is acting fine then I would worry. You should be feeding her a good pigeon mix, or at least a good dove mix to which you can add some split peas and lentils. She will eat a better mix if you leave it with her till she does eat it. Don't give her fresh every day so that she can pick out just her favored seed.
BTW, that isn't a bad weight for a pigeon.


----------



## AprilS (Nov 15, 2015)

*Underweight sharp keel*

Thank you Jay- You guys are the experts on pigeons - I will try to get some good pictures of this bird. It seems really large to me. 

I have a "avian science" dove mix and she is so so over it prefers a hook bill blend with added seeds.... The hookbill has the same seeds just some added veggies and probiotics. They all seem to like the oat groats which have a water soluble vitamin wash on them. I try to use Missing Link Avian Formula a couple times a week--- it has Brewers yeast in it and a lot of the Omegas.... None of my birds have seemed to be upset with it. 

I wonder perhaps her beak is too skinny? She won't eat anything too big she has trouble picking up greens so she has to tear it off the live plants. Then again she can sure take a pinch of my skin..... Maybe I let her fly too much... She flies all day long. When I first got her she could not fly straight up verticals for thirty feet... Now she does it all day long chasing cockatiels....


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird!


----------



## AprilS (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you but she is as big as my head! Haha!


----------

